# When My Dog Meets a Stranger [What happens?]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

What happens? 

Each dog is unique and I find it SO INTERESTING to observe their personalities. 

What happens when your precious malt or any other fluff of yours meets a stranger? Does he/she greets/likes it constantly? 
Does it take him/her some time to warm up? 
Does it depend on the stranger? 

I think that it will be interesting to read and about each fluff of yours :wub:

*When Meeting New Dogs*
Yesterday was one of the examples where the malts met new pups. A friend of mine got yorkie pups - Diva (female) 









and Biscuit (male). 









They are 5 months old now and yesterday, we took them to the beach with the malts. The malts never met the yorkies before. 












Snowy, being Snowy, acted as if he knew them since many years ago. I swear, I look at his tail while he greets and for a second, I would think that it would fall off :w00t: We call Snowy "Social-Bug". Snowy does not think twice when meeting strangers-pups. In other words, all strangers are "friends" in Snowy's maltese eyes. Snowy pretty much will be playful with them as long as they liked, unless one was not as happy with him being close, then Snowy will back up. His approach to new stranger-pups is more or less goes like "You are innocent until proven guilty".









Now Crystal, on the other hand, is the complete opposite. She goes with the concept: "You are guilty until proven innocent" :HistericalSmiley: She is cautious. Sometimes, extra cautious towards new pups. It takes her a little time to warm up. For some pups, she will not warm up to them at all. For others, she will warm up to them eventually, but after taking her time.
With Biscuit and Diva, she of course was in this "stay cautious mode" the first minutes of meeting. She did a little grrrr telling puppies to stay away.Then stayed far away from them. Meanwhile, Snowy being crazy, was with them. After about 20 minutes or so from meet and greet, Crystal decided that she wanted the have the fun that Snowy was having with the pups. After she observed them, I guess that she could see that they were nice pups. So off she went to have a blast with them. The warming up started between her and Biscuit first....

Crystal: "I tell you something puppy Biscuit?"









Crystal whispers: "I like you"









*muwaah*









Then, she decided that Diva was also a nice pup, and joined the gang :chili:









*When Meeting New People*
how do the malts react when meeting new people?









Kisses to stranger people from both malts. They are identical in their reaction/act to new people :wub: here is a stranger who was walking along the shore, took a pause to pet the malts....









Did I say the malts are identical when greeting new people? hmm maybe they are, but Crystal kisses them more:wub:. Actually, her tongue is a weapon that shoots kisses - non stop. We call her a "kissing machine" and I think this guy noticed it too :HistericalSmiley:









*When Meeting A New Crow*









While we were at the beach, the fluffs were having treats. Snowy was chewing his, when a crow landed close to Snowy and I. I looked at it, new that it came for food, told Snowy to share a piece with the crow, so I held Snowy and threw a piece for the crow. Crow grabbed the piece and left. Before we knew it, crow was back once again. and kept on insisting to land close to us. How to Snowy and Crystal react to a new crow?

a picture is worth a thousands words ....
Snowy : "Shoo, Crow! Shoo!"









Crystal: "I believe I can fly too...I will get cha crow"









Now with the 5 months old pups, they haven't seen this type of creature before, so it was kindda new ... 
Biscuit: "what on earth is this creature?"









Biscuite: "is it a turkey? let me get closer" ... 









and of course, crow had to fly away. It lands close to us, then pups makes it fly.

once again, crow comes...Diva also doesn't know what to make out of it (next to Diva is Biscuit, observing crow"


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

It took the yorkies little time to watch the malts chase the crow out....









then they decided to join in









Crow eventually left. I think that they make a cute fluff team :wub::wub::wub::wub:









here are some random photos of yesterday. 









Biscuit is the easiest to photograph because he is the calmest :wub:









looking at the sea









Looking at his sister 









Looking at me









super tiny little tongue out 









Diva's kitty ears :wub:









my sweet crystal having her "messy @ beach" look









I hope to read a little about your cutie pies too :wub: 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, those Yorkies are adorable! But, my heart belongs to S&C:wub::wub:.
You are so lucky to live near the beach, I always love to see your pictures and you tell such a great story to go with the pics.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Diva, Biscuit, Snowy, and Crystal sure did have a fabulous day at the beach! :wub::wub::wub: Great shots, Kat!!! I loved the crow pics. Snowy is such a fun-loving little guy with his cute antics! I love the little "kissing machine" too. Wish we could all join you on the beach. Cody and Mandy are pretty similar to Crystal's personality. Josey won't go near the ocean. She doesn't want to get her paws wet or dirty.  I think the loud sounds of the ocean crashing against the shore makes her leery. I get such joy watching S&C play on the beach! Such a fun playdate for all four of them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Kat, those Yorkies are adorable! But, my heart belongs to S&C:wub::wub:.
> You are so lucky to live near the beach, I always love to see your pictures and you tell such a great story to go with the pics.


I love the fact that I am 5 minutes drive away from the beach too  I think that the malts love it too. They go so messy, so when coming home, it is always extra work to clean up, but the time spent at the beach is worth the work afterwards  

Glad that you liked the photos. 

Snowy & Crystal: "we wuv ya, auntie sweet Linda :wub: too and awe sending you tones of puppy kisses"




suzimalteselover said:


> Wish we could all join you on the beach. Cody and Mandy are pretty similar to Crystal's personality. Josey won't go near the ocean. She doesn't want to get her paws wet or dirty.  I think the loud sounds of the ocean crashing against the shore makes her leery. I get such joy watching S&C play on the beach! Such a fun playdate for all four of them! :thumbsup:


Mandy, Cody and Crystal can be smart to stay careful in situations where the other pup isn't as friendly. Sometimes I think that Snowy is not the smartest --- in situations where the pup can snap at new pups. So I am always an inch away from this monster when he greets pups I don't know about  

aaaah I so wish you can all join :wub: :chili::wub: 
Snowy & Crystal say that they'll take Josey to the beach when the waves are dead...total calmness in the water (between 5 - 6 and 7 AM). :chili:
Glad that you enjoyed the photos, pal.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

When we are at the dog park, she usually knows a few of the pooches. If there is a stranger, she observes them before deciding if she wants to play. Some dogs she never warms up to. I think just like humans, sometimes there is a person you just don't want around you. She seems to prefer men to women, maybe cause daddy has yummier treats than mom? She loves kids, all sizes. I have to watch her with the grands, 6 & 3 1/2 boys can be too rough sometimes.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Really enjoyed these pictures - so cute!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW what lucky pups!!! It looks like you guys had a fabulous time! I wish I could have the same experience with Aolani but he doesn't take too well to other dogs. So far, he only like Astor the pomeranian and our very own Lola though I have yet to see him play with both but he loves to walk with them. As for people, Aolani has his favorites there too but when he knows I have treats in my hands he'll go up to anyone so that he can get a treat for saying hi LOL.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie barks and wags his tail....I think he's not sure whether to hide or make friends! Sometimes at the dog park he'll pick out someone and sit in front of them looking up and barking. 

The pics are adorable, but I have one question....how in the world do you get all that sand out of their coat?!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - what a terrific time you all - two and four-legged - had at the beach. Biscuit and Diva are precious but you know that your dynamic duo - Snowy and Crystal - always take the cake when it comes to cute AND adventurous. Those were great shots of all of them though. I love them all at water's edge and especially that one of S&C coming up from the water. Snowy looks like he's trying to tell Crystal something, like "Did you see me hang ten on that surfboard?" and she just tolerates his illusions of grandeur. :HistericalSmiley: Tyler loves to meet and greet people and dogs. He's pretty fearless and friendly but I really do think he likes white dogs the best. He'll go towards them even if they're huge. I knew when I got him that I wanted a malt that wasn't timid at all and that's what I got. UNLESS you show him a shiny floor after being on a carpet. Not a fan of hard slippery surfaces. :huh:


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Ohhhh My Goodness!! Looks like you all had a Blast!! CUTE Photos!!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

wonderful pictures Kat!! total cuteness overload with S&C, D&B  the weather on the beach is just gorgeous, and looks like the pup crew had a BLAST!! my favorite picture is also the one with Snowy and Crystal coming out from the water  love the colors of the sandy beach and the clear waters, the pink poka dot bandanna on Crystal and Snowy's goofy face :heart: it's PERFECT :wub::wub: and of course, the series of the crew chasing the bird is just hilarious!  be careful with feeding wild animals, they may become greedy!-like the squirrels at my school, they're huge and always block your way and try to get food. 

Yeager is on the reserved side when he meets new doggies, he never really plays with any of them, just frantic sniffing haha. he's very warm to any strangers who want to stop and pet him though.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Snowy and Crystal pictures...are always so amusing and cute!:wub::wub: I think Rocky approaches strangers with caution. He barks and wags his tail, so I don't know if he's excited or anxious. Probably a little bit of both.

We went to a garage sale yesterday...every time we go to one with Rocky,.. my husband holding him... he won't allow me to go up the driveway without him. He gets very upset, barking like crazy. I pick him up and take him with me and everyone wants to pet him, but he's cautious at first. If they had treats he'd be their best friend. Usually after a few minutes of them playng with him, he's fine. But he doesn't let me out of his sight and won't go to anyone. He's my wittle itty bitty baby....:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky is very cautious with new dogs. He doesn't really like them. He tends to growl and keep his distance. Now with people, he's totally different! Micky has never met a stranger. My cousin, his girlfriend and two of their friends live with me now, and they always have friends over. One time about 2 weeks ago, they had a big birthday party with probably 15 people. Micky just LOVED everyone. He couldn't decide who he wanted to greet first. When they went on the porch to go smoke, he wanted to go with them, just to be out with them and be social. He follows all of them around looking for pets and loving. I love that he is so friendly towards people.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Kat, you always take such amazing pics!
I love reading your threads.
Snowy & Crystal sound like such joys to bring to the beach.
What fun they had with their Yorkie pals.

Coco loves everybody, and will assert herself for attention.
She is very lickey. She would love to spend time with anyone.
Tucker is great with people, a bit more lowkey than Coco.

Paris has special needs, 
with a serious mood disorder and is temperamentally unsound.
Her very low stress threshold means she goes into a defensive panic when near neutral people.
She would certainly fail every temperament test out there with flying colours.
But she knows she is loved and that being mentally unstable doesn't make her a "bad dog".
She is being treated.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great shots, Kat....you have a knack for photography.:thumbsup: It looks like all the kids had such a fun day and I'm sure there will be many more adventures in store!!!!

In meeting new animals, Archie is my social one. He meets and greets and then is usually content and uninterested...:blush:.

Abbey usually tries to take a bite and prove that she is the boss :w00t:

Ava follows Abbey and tries to prove she is boss too :w00t::blush:

Tink, I never know how Tink will react - he's not normal :blink:....but he's been surprising me....he sneaks up and takes a sniff....and that's about it.

When meeting people.....all my dogs are leary. Archie is the best, but he's usually too busy taking his walk to be amused. Ava follows Abbey and does what ever she does :smilie_tischkante:. And Tink is scared to death of EVERYONE!!! :w00t:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

These are the most awesome beach pictures!.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lovely photos kat ,i bet snowy and crystal loved there day out with mummy ,
thank you for sharing your day with us .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Kat, you take such beautiful pictures...I loved each and every one of them! The yorkies are so precious, and of course our Snowy and Crystal are as adorable as ever. I loved your stories along with the pictures...looks like you all had a wonderful day! 

Bailey loves meeting new people...he will go up to them, tail wagging and will probably jump up on them to make sure they pet him. If he sees someone new and they haven't paid attention to him yet, he will start crying until they notice him and give him some loving  He is kind of the same way with other dogs...loves to go up and say hi. He will cry if he sees a dog from a distance that he can't go up to. With some dogs though, he will greet them but then let out a low growl...I can't ever tell what he doesn't like about them...I need to get better at reading dog body language so I can tell what kind of dogs/behavior puts him off. But mostly, he loves everyone...especially little kids.


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Amazing pictures and very entertaining story! I especially loved watching the tag team effort used to chase away the crow.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

*Looks like fun*

I wish we had a beach here in Illinois. Those pictures were fabulous and I wish Jasmine and I were there with you. Jasmine does not like any strangers (she will bark at them all the time) and with dogs she is pretty shy, if there is a dog that is too happy then she will walk away, but if the dog just wants to sniff then maybe she will stay by them. Wish we can join you at the beach, but during the winter we get a lot of snow.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I truely enjoyed reading what you shared about the fluffs :wub: thanks  


Johita said:


> he knows I have treats in my hands he'll go up to anyone so that he can get a treat for saying hi LOL.


haha .. now that is sooo cute  :wub:


munchkn8835 said:


> I have one question....how in the world do you get all that sand out of their coat?!!!


oh boy, the work afterwards. But now that their coats are too short (summer hair cuts), it makes life easier after the beach  
when coat is dry, with my hand, I first try to remove the dry sand off by making my hand go to the opposite direction of malt hair growth. It really does take off lots of sand. Then I rinse the malts bodies with fresh water. Then I apply their shampoo and conditioner, working my fingers to the root of the hair. I then rinse with water once again. That works for us 


Snowbody said:


> Snowy looks like he's trying to tell Crystal something, like "Did you see me hang ten on that surfboard?" and she just tolerates his illusions of grandeur. :HistericalSmiley:


oh this must be the PERFECT caption for that photo as a matter of fact, Snowy was trying to get Crystal's attention to play in that photo, but she was ignoring him:smrofl: so i see the caption so fitting and I love it 


Snowbody said:


> Tyler loves to meet and greet people and dogs. He's pretty fearless and friendly but I really do think he likes white dogs the best. He'll go towards them even if they're huge. I knew when I got him that I wanted a malt that wasn't timid at all and that's what I got. *UNLESS you show him a shiny floor after being on a carpet. Not a fan of hard slippery surfaces*. :huh:


Snowy is the same UNLESS you show him a balloon that contains air :blink: he is not the type of pup who would play with balloon. He isn't a fan of them. 
lol it is funny when you see them so brave and not shy in many situations but when it comes to one small itsy bitsy specific thing, they can be no fans of it lol



RileyDC said:


> Ohhhh My Goodness!! Looks like you all had a Blast!! CUTE Photos!!!!


Riley can sure join the malts :chili:



yeagerbum said:


> be careful with feeding wild animals, they may become greedy!-like the squirrels at my school, they're huge and always block your way and try to get food.
> 
> Yeager is on the reserved side when he meets new doggies, he never really plays with any of them, just frantic sniffing haha. he's very warm to any strangers who want to stop and pet him though.


Crystal is more of a sniffer than a player to lol ... i think what makes her play with some of the pups at the end is seeing Snowy does that. If you have another pup living with Yeager, you will notice how one incfluences the other one in some situations :w00t: 
gee yeah crow was a bit of a pain afterwards because he/she was kindda annoying to the fluffs .. until they chased him/her off lol ... i felt sorry for him/her at the beginning, so thought that a piece of the treat will make him happy to continue going forward :blush:


Rocky's Mom said:


> We went to a garage sale yesterday...every time we go to one with Rocky,.. my husband holding him... he won't allow me to go up the driveway without him. He gets very upset, barking like crazy. I pick him up and take him with me and everyone wants to pet him, but he's cautious at first. If they had treats he'd be their best friend. Usually after a few minutes of them playng with him, he's fine. But he doesn't let me out of his sight and won't go to anyone. He's my wittle itty bitty baby....:HistericalSmiley::wub:


well the rockstar gotta get what he wants, mama  :wub: I love your new siggie. Adorable!!!!


beckinwolf said:


> they always have friends over. One time about 2 weeks ago, they had a big birthday party with probably 15 people. Micky just LOVED everyone. He couldn't decide who he wanted to greet first. When they went on the porch to go smoke, he wanted to go with them, just to be out with them and be social. He follows all of them around looking for pets and loving. I love that he is so friendly towards people.


haha Mickey, you are so adorable in making sure to be involved in social gatherings :wub: and you so remind me of my two. They are also the same in that sense when I have friends over. Snowy acts it up too :HistericalSmiley: in other words, he clowns/goofs around and that is always a hit to my friends. Next second, you see him running with one of them playing the chase me game. Crystal on the other hand is so sweet with them all. She follows, kisses, sits on lap, kisses some more, asks for belly rubs, kisses some more, then kisses and kisses :wub:


Canada said:


> Paris has special needs,
> with a serious mood disorder and is temperamentally unsound.
> Her very low stress threshold means she goes into a defensive panic when near neutral people.
> She would certainly fail every temperament test out there with flying colours.
> ...


awwh kisses to precious Paris :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> With some dogs though, he will greet them but then let out a low growl...I can't ever tell what he doesn't like about them...I need to get better at reading dog body language so I can tell what kind of dogs/behavior puts him off. But mostly, he loves everyone...especially little kids.


Bailey is kindda similar to Crystal. 
Crystal is the same with the low "grrr" to some dogs. I know for sure that she is easier going with male pups. With female pups, it takes her more time and with many females, she doesn't really warm up at the end. Also with some male pups, but I find her not liking more females than males. There are pups whom she will like eventually though. Diva and Biscuit are two of them. From what I noticed though, what turns Crystal off is a jumpy, super excited dog. If the dog was calm in his/her approach when first meeting, the chances that she'll like them eventually is higher. Crystal also loves kids, but Snowy, is not a big fan of new kids because many times, he was dealt roughly with by many new kids. Now, he is more careful. I guess Snowy can be catious in some situations, afterall. Still, he is the crazy one among my two lol



dntdelay said:


> I wish we had a beach here in Illinois. Those pictures were fabulous and I wish Jasmine and I were there with you. Jasmine does not like any strangers (she will bark at them all the time) and with dogs she is pretty shy, if there is a dog that is too happy then she will walk away, but if the dog just wants to sniff then maybe she will stay by them. Wish we can join you at the beach, but during the winter we get a lot of snow.


the malts wish that Jasmine can come play at the beach too. They also wish that they can join her snow fun  look at Jasmine GO :chili: 
yup! the malts love the snow too. Snowy performs puppy break dances on the snow anytime we visit a snowy place  I think that I gave him a perfect name lol. Crystal always does the ZOOMIES in the snow. Just like Jasmine in that photo :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Kat, you always amaze me with your photo's!! :wub:Love them all. I just love the fact your fluffs love the water. Sure wish mine would. 

As for how they greet strangers. Alvin loves everyone and I have to say all humans love him. Chloe used to be shy, but not anymore. She look up and bark at them saying "could you please pick me up and give me some love". Libby is a little different, if we are home she will bark and try to grap your clothing:blush: once she see's our guest are staying she's fine. When they leave she does the same thing.:blink: If we are out all mine greet everyone fine. When I take them to the dog park they get along fine with the other dogs. :aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a lovely day out Kat :biggrin: I enjoy your adventures.:aktion033: Snowy has always given the impression of a happy go lucky little man :wub2: your Crystal sounds a tad more nervous, but still pretty good that way. Beach looks gorgeous. We are only allowed on an small section of beach with the dogs here. A $2000.00 fine if you take them on the main section :w00t: Fun to see their interest in the crow. :thumbsup:

Cute little yorkies, Lola likes to meet the yorkies down at our local shop. There is a very little one called Georgie Girl who she really is fond of. Lola likes other dogs, but she isn't quite sure how to play with them. Getting to understand much better now  she loves little Penny. If anyone comes to the apt. she greets them happily but is always worried someone will try to grab her or pick her up so she likes to lick your hand and give kisses but she will back up instantly if anyone reaches over her.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> Kat, you always amaze me with your photo's!! :wub:Love them all. I just love the fact your fluffs love the water. Sure wish mine would.
> 
> As for how they greet strangers. Alvin loves everyone and I have to say all humans love him. Chloe used to be shy, but not anymore. She look up and bark at them saying "could you please pick me up and give me some love". Libby is a little different, if we are home she will bark and try to grap your clothing:blush: once she see's our guest are staying she's fine. When they leave she does the same thing.:blink: If we are out all mine greet everyone fine. When I take them to the dog park they get along fine with the other dogs. :aktion033:





silverhaven said:


> What a lovely day out Kat :biggrin: I enjoy your adventures.:aktion033: Snowy has always given the impression of a happy go lucky little man :wub2: your Crystal sounds a tad more nervous, but still pretty good that way. Beach looks gorgeous. We are only allowed on an small section of beach with the dogs here. A $2000.00 fine if you take them on the main section :w00t: Fun to see their interest in the crow. :thumbsup:
> 
> Cute little yorkies, Lola likes to meet the yorkies down at our local shop. There is a very little one called Georgie Girl who she really is fond of. Lola likes other dogs, but she isn't quite sure how to play with them. Getting to understand much better now  she loves little Penny. If anyone comes to the apt. she greets them happily but is always worried someone will try to grab her or pick her up so she likes to lick your hand and give kisses but she will back up instantly if anyone reaches over her.


Thanks for sharing ... enjoyed reading about these cute fluffs :wub:


----------

